# Shingles; human --> hedgehog?



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Satin is currently with hedgiegrammy as I was out of town for the week. I'm scheduled to pick her up this evening. Yippee!!!

Bad thing happened while I was out town though: I got the shingles. The rash is still present, dry, and in a covered area which Satin is rather unlikely to contact. I worry though... Could she contract a hedgehog version of the Chicken Pox? Is there such a thing?

I have a call out to her vet (am awaiting an answer), but it's starting to be time to pack the car and get her... Anyone know what to do?


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Once the shingles are dry they are no longer contagious. 

The risk is not "hedgiepox" but that herpes is known to cause corneal ulcers and can enter the brain through the eye. This is true for not only shingles but also cold sores. One must be extremely careful when one has chicken pox, shingles or a cold sore. And this is true of many species. It's documented in dogs, cats, rabbits, chinchillas, and ferrets so I'm extrapolating that it could be an issue in hedgehogs. 

BUT you are not contagious. Once you get to the scab state where there are no longer any new blisters and no existing blisters, the risk of aerosolation is gone. As long as you practice good husbandry with handwashing, keeping your rash covered when handling all of your pets and washing your clothing separately from their bedding and all will be well. 

I hope you feel better. I know how bad it can make you feel. I've had shingles twice, most recently on my face around my eye in October. I still have pain from it (post-herpatic neuralgia). I hope that doesn't happen to you.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks much. 

Satin's settling back into her home now. I hope she has a good run tonight


----------



## imjames407 (Jul 1, 2009)

Once the shingles are dry they are no longer contagious.Hope for the best.Good luck


----------

